# Few Aussie pedes



## richoman3 (Aug 14, 2012)

just a couple of pics..

i went to europe for 6 weeks a couple of months ago, and i found 80 of my 100 or so pedes dead 
i dont why they died but im bloody shattered !

will have to start the slow rebuilding !!!

anyway

enjoy !




cormocephalus sp. strigosus? by richoman_3, on Flickr

cormocephalus turneri by richoman_3, on Flickr

Cormocephalus esulcatus by richoman_3, on Flickr

Cormocephalus aurantiipes by richoman_3, on Flickr

Cormocephalus aurantiipes by richoman_3, on Flickr

Cormocephalus aurantiipes by richoman_3, on Flickr

Cormocephalus sp. by richoman_3, on Flickr

Cormocephalus sp. by richoman_3, on Flickr


Tiger Ethmostigmus rubripes by richoman_3, on Flickr

Tiger Ethmostigmus rubripes by richoman_3, on Flickr

Scolopendra Laeta D by richoman_3, on Flickr

Scolopendra Laeta D by richoman_3, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stingray (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry about losing so many. WOW those are amazing looking! Wish we could get those here in the US. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Merfolk (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry for the loss...

Heard about a small collection of Ts dying all at once during a trip and enclosures smelling like Raid. Intolerant family member having accessed the keys I presume... : (


----------



## Low (Aug 14, 2012)

Those are amazing...
That Scolopendra laeta, was the photo of a juvie or adult?...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daltar08 (Aug 14, 2012)

Merfolk said:


> Sorry for the loss...
> 
> Heard about a small collection of Ts dying all at once during a trip and enclosures smelling like Raid. Intolerant family member having accessed the keys I presume... : (


id bugbomb the family if they did this to me lol


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 14, 2012)

man that Scolopendra laeta is amazing max size on that beast?


----------



## oldmanofthesea (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry about your loss. Your photos are amazing!!!! Ron


----------



## richoman3 (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks all 

the laeta is an adult and its 55mm, they only get up to 60mm. They vary alot and some look MUCH nicer !

hopefully i get some nicer pedes again soon


----------



## Senobyte (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that mate, 80 all at once. I just lost my Hardwickei today probably becasue I had my enclosure too wet and it must of got mycosis as it had a black spot on its antennae.


----------

